# Swf in Div einbinden



## ray2mi (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe ein neues Banner mit Flash gemacht. 
Dieses soll nun anstelle der alten Jpg eingebunden werden.

Wie packe ich nun diesen Film in die Div Box?


----------



## Maik (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Grundwissen:


Flash-Anwendungen als Objekt einbinden

Spezialwissen:


embed und der Validator
Ein swf-File barrierefrei, valide und browserübergreifend einbauen

mfg Maik


----------



## ray2mi (14. Oktober 2009)

hallo 

danke erstmal für die Seiten, da gibt es ja wirklich umfassende Informationen.
also ich habe da jetzt erstmal was gebaut, sieht in etwa so aus...


```
<div id="ray-banner">
      <object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="468" height="120">
        <param name="movie" value="EigeneFlash.swf" />
        <!--[if !IE]>-->
        <object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="EigeneFlash.swf" width="468" height="120">
        <!--<![endif]-->
          <a href="http://www.GewünschterLink.de" title="GewünschterTitel" target="_blank"><img src="alt_banner.jpg" width="468" height="120"></a>
        <!--[if !IE]>-->
        </object>
        <!--<![endif]-->
      </object>
</div>
```

Ich habe das nun so verstanden, der FlashFilm wird eingebunden und ich habe getestet - es geht auf ie5.5,6,7, ff, chrome.
Der IE stellt aber Flash nicht immer gleich dar...deswegen habe ich dort eine anweisung, dass der anstatt des Films ein Bild zeigen soll, wenn diese Active Steuerelemente deaktiviert sind, oder wie sich das nennt.

Kann ich das soweit übernehmen?

Und dann habe ich noch eine Frage, für den Fall das jemand auf seinem Rechner kein Flashplayer hat - gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Code so zu gestalten, dass der für diesen Fall dann alternativ ein Bild Lädt?

dankeeee


----------



## Maik (14. Oktober 2009)

ray2mi hat gesagt.:


> also ich habe da jetzt erstmal was gebaut, sieht in etwa so aus...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


swfobject -> SWFObject 2.0: Einbetten von Adobe Flash Player Inhalten hab  ich glatt vergessen, dir zu empfehlen.



ray2mi hat gesagt.:


> Und dann habe ich noch eine Frage, für den Fall das jemand auf seinem Rechner kein Flashplayer hat - gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Code so zu gestalten, dass der für diesen Fall dann alternativ ein Bild Lädt?


Der alternative Inhalt ist in dieser Zeile definiert:

```
<a href="http://www.GewünschterLink.de" title="GewünschterTitel" target="_blank"><img src="alt_banner.jpg" width="468" height="120"></a>
```


mfg Maik


----------

